# Cigarette Butts on Motorways



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

It really annoys me when people throw out their cigarette butts out of the window. On the motorway, it more often than not hits the car behind.

That's been me now 3 times over the last 24 hours :x . I don't react, because I think what's the point? Anyone else have this trouble? :evil: :evil:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cigarette butts full stop. Stick the fuckers in the bin or leave them in the car :roll:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Cigarette butts full stop. Stick the fuckers in the bin or leave them in the car :roll:


Well said, you'd think cars don't have ashtrays in them nowadays :?

And smokers, if you smoke in the car, your car has an ashtray, but you don't use it cos it makes the smell linger in your car - tough shit I say :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Donâ€™t agree. Smoking in cars should be banned as is using the mobile phone. The number of people who nearly crash due to having a *** in their hand, or lighting up is amazing. TWATS


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Smoking just ban it in cars and public :!:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Smoking just ban it in cars and public :!:


They might as well, cuz there's no way I'd buy a car if it used to belong to a smoker !


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Donâ€™t agree. Smoking in cars should be banned as is using the mobile phone. The number of people who nearly crash due to having a *** in their hand, or lighting up is amazing. TWATS


absolutely!


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ok...........what about the twats who throw out there macdonolds shit :roll:

same thing...........i have seen them eating while driving :evil:

you can go on and on about most things people do when driving :?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> ok...........what about the twats who throw out there macdonolds shit :roll:
> 
> same thing...........i have seen them eating while driving :evil:
> 
> you can go on and on about most things people do when driving :?


a woman got fined for eating an apple whilst driving recently - never heard anyone get the same for smoking.... :?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I always think how come that driving along with a fire hazard in your hand is perfectly legal but you can get fined for eating an apple?????


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Smoking just ban it in .......public :!:


Banned in enclosed public places after 26th March in Scotland 

Hev x


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Well - All i know is this !!!

If they can ban it in Italy and stop people smoking in public places they can ban it any where ( well apart from france because they are hardcore smokers)

I hate the smell - i have never smoked and will never smoke

I hate people who smoke when they drive - yeah fire hazard 
they are no less dangerous then I am when im on my phone.

I dont see how someone who has the worry of dropping a hot cigarette but inside the car can be fully concentrating on the road.

BAN IT IN PUBLIC -- BAN IT IN PUBS - JUST BAN IT FULL STOP ITS A DIRTY DIRTY DIRTY THING TO DO ANYWAY.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Never experienced the cigarette butt thing, but have experienced passive smoking. Whilst driving along with my drivers window sometimes slightly open and the car driver infront driving with his/her window open smoking, their smoke drifts in my direction.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Never experienced the cigarette butt thing, but have experienced passive smoking. Whilst driving along with my drivers window sometimes slightly open and the car driver infront driving with his/her window open smoking, their smoke drifts in my direction.


 :lol:

Passive smoking from the car infront, Abi aren't you more worried about those nasty car exhaust fumes too? :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

PaulS said:


> Passive smoking in a car :roll: Abi aren't you worried about those nasty car exhaust fumes too? :roll:


Yes very much so.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Never experienced the cigarette butt thing, but have experienced passive smoking. Whilst driving along with my drivers window sometimes slightly open and the car driver infront driving with his/her window open smoking, their smoke drifts in my direction.


then close your window :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Banning smoking sounds a better idea to me.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I was a smoker at 18 and on one occasion I dropped my ciggy in my lap while I was pulling up in my Escort at our house. In my blind panic to remove it my car rolled forward into a lamppost and smashed the headlight and bumper. To this day I've never bought another Escort.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Escorts are renown for this :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

A cab driver in Thurrock was done for fly tipping for throwing some sweet wrappers out of his car window. He did it whilst waiting at some crossing gates. The car behind was a council worker who took his Hackney plate number and reported him. It went to court and was fined plus costs :lol: :lol:

Bout time for another ciggie [smiley=smoking.gif] mmmmmmmm


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Never experienced the cigarette butt thing, but have experienced passive smoking. Whilst driving along with my drivers window sometimes slightly open and the car driver infront driving with his/her window open smoking, their smoke drifts in my direction.


 :lol: That's pushing the point a bit!

[smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

I dont get how its ok to open a box, pull out a ***, put it in your mouth, open your ash tray, push in the lighter, pull it out, manage to try and find the end of your ***, light it, put the lighter back all while keeping an eye on the road....yet you cant eat a fuckin apple??

Stupid fuckin laws.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

same as to me.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

scottk said:


> I dont get how its ok to open a box, pull out a ***, put it in your mouth, open your ash tray, push in the lighter, pull it out, manage to try and find the end of your ***, light it, put the lighter back all while keeping an eye on the road....yet you cant eat a fuckin apple??
> 
> Stupid fuckin laws.


just the same as opening a Macdonald's and eating it while driving :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

apart from mc'ds arent hot :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> apart from mc'ds arent hot :lol:


they are......... if you know someone on the inside :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > apart from mc'ds arent hot :lol:
> ...


Come on then, name the name and location so forum members can share the benefits :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


by the time you got it back to London

it would be as crusty as at Wigan pie :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------

